
Iowa Caucus Voting App Stirs Security Concerns - ls612
https://www.wsj.com/articles/dems-iowa-caucus-voting-app-stirs-security-concerns-11580063221
======
folkhack
This is insanely concerning... Here's what we're looking at:

* An application with an unknown developer/development team * Running on completely non-verified devices with questionable security * As the "preferred method" for precinct managers who are largely laymen when it comes to operational security in regards to software * That's only been reviewed/approved by the DNC

You have folks out there making outrageous claims like:

> Democrat Ruth Thompson, who will chair a Des Moines precinct, said she was
> not concerned about security risks related to the app. "The Russians don't
> care what's on my phone"

Given the importance of the Iowa primaries this is outrageously concerning.

